# DCX2496 with sub connection



## fight4yu (May 31, 2010)

Hi.. I have a question on possible connection with my LCR+1 subwoofer. I had a Pioneer VSX-21 receiver, but the crossover is quite weak. I set it at 80Hz, but it seems like it doesn't start to roll off until 40Hz... In any case, 

this is what I am thinking. Receiver still set at LARGE:

1) Input-A --> R-channel Pre-out
2) Input-B --> L-channel Pre-out
3) Input C --> C-channel Pre-out

Output 1 --> A-only, R-channel, [email protected]
Output 2 --> B-only, L-channel, [email protected]
Output 3 --> C-only, C-channel, no crossover.
Output 4 --> Sum of A+B+C, Subwoofer, [email protected], no HP.

Will the above work? 
First, do I need to set SPEAKER in receiver to LARGE first? I am not sure about Output4... Will the Sum of A+B+C work? (Center channel have anything to it since I [email protected]??) 

Or, I would need to not use the C-channel pre-out, and use the sub pre-out signal instead as an input, and then just use one of the output for the subwoofer, like below?

Receiver set speaker at SMALL, xover at 80Hz:

1) Input-A --> R-channel Pre-out
2) Input-B --> L-channel Pre-out
3) Input C --> subwooferl Pre-out

Output 1 --> A-only, R-channel, [email protected]
Output 2 --> B-only, L-channel, [email protected]
Output 3 --> C-only, subwoofer-channel, [email protected], no HP.

Thanks.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> First, do I need to set SPEAKER in receiver to LARGE first? I am not sure about Output4...


Yes, set the receiver to Large, If you’re going to let the DCX do the crossover duties, it needs a full range signal.




> Will the Sum of A+B+C work? (Center channel have anything to it since I [email protected]??)


Sorry, don’t know enough about the DCX to answer that one.




> Receiver set speaker at SMALL, xover at 80Hz:
> 
> 1) Input-A --> R-channel Pre-out
> 2) Input-B --> L-channel Pre-out
> ...


This arrangement would effectively double the functional crossover rate. Assuming that your Pioneer has 24 dB/octave crossover filters and you have the DCX set for 24 db/octave filters, your crossover rate would be 48 dB/octave.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't know if I'd feed all the fronts with the sub signal. I'd much prefer feeding the center or the Left Right. I don't like all the summing and dividing. Keep it as simple as you can IMO.


----------



## fight4yu (May 31, 2010)

Thanks. I also want this to be as simple as possible.
Basically, I just want DCX2496 to do what the receiver is doing (i.e. bass management and have xover at 80Hz). i want DCX2496 to do this because my receiver xover does not seem to do a good job. What's the simplest way?

If I set receiver to LARGE, and plug LCR to input A/B/C, what's the output I need to get my subwoofer signal? Is this just a LP for L or R speaker? Or do I need the SUM of L+R speaker? That's what I am not sure....


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> What's the simplest way?


You’ve already outlined the simplest way: Full-range signals from the receiver (“Large” speaker setting) to the DCX.



> If I set receiver to LARGE, and plug LCR to input A/B/C, what's the output I need to get my subwoofer signal? Is this just a LP for L or R speaker? Or do I need the SUM of L+R speaker? That's what I am not sure....


You’d need to sum at least the L + R signal. Not sure if adding the center would make a difference.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## fight4yu (May 31, 2010)

Thanks!
After downloading the manual and reading more, it seems like DCX cannot even do sum of all 3 inputs. So, I guess my best bet will be to set L+R to large, input = LCR, and output = L,C,R,(L+R low pass to sub).
BTW, I am just curious... if I set the receive to LARGE, I assume if there is any bass in the surround, it will also get routed to L+R, is this correct?


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the DCX can sum all three inputs. If you want I can check tonight when i get home?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> if I set the receive to LARGE, I assume if there is any bass in the surround, it will also get routed to L+R, is this correct?


Your receiver doesn’t allow for separate speaker size settings for all speakers?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

fight4yu said:


> Thanks!
> After downloading the manual and reading more, it seems like DCX cannot even do sum of all 3 inputs. So, I guess my best bet will be to set L+R to large, input = LCR, and output = L,C,R,(L+R low pass to sub).
> BTW, I am just curious... if I set the receive to LARGE, I assume if there is any bass in the surround, it will also get routed to L+R, is this correct?


I was pretty sure it didn't. I know a couple of others who tried it and couldn't get it to work.


----------

